# Pc Grafikfehler (Graka ist nicht Schuld!)



## werner16953 (21. August 2015)

Mahlzeit. Habe mir vor nem halben jahr nen pc zusammengebaut. 
I5 4460
R9 290 tri-x oc
Gigabyte h97 D3H
8 GB crucial ballistix sport
Nach dem installieren einiger spiele bemerkte ich schattenprobleme, wofür es auch keine lösung gab (habe alles versucht und auch hier schon drüber geschrieben- ohne erfolg)
Daraufhin habe ich aus nem alten pc (wo alle spiele ohne probleme laufen) Eine gt520 in den neuen pc gebaut. Siehe da: die fehler bestehen weiterhin.
Nun Entschied ich mich  aufgrund der anscheinend Aussichtslosen lage, erneut einen pc zu bestellen bei Mindfactory. Gleich zusammengebaut sowie alles fertig installiert. Es soll eine Crossfire vorbereitung darstellen:
Intel Xeon E3
Gigabyte Z97X Gaming 5
BeQuiet dark power 750W
8 GB Crucial ram
R9 290 tri-x oc.

Alles natürlich neu und keine teile aus dem anderen neuen pc eingebracht. Nun kam der pc, ich startete, installierte einige spiele Und traue meinen augen nicht: GENAU DIE SELBEN VERDAMMTEN SCHATTENBUGS! Auf 2 Unterschiedlichen pc´s.
Hat jemand ne ahnung was dass nur sein kann? Betroffene Spiele: Skyrim, Gothic 3, Gothic 4, Metin 2.
Nur mal ein beispielvideo von meinem Problem: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0zeuh2psuY

Und ich bin der meinung, es kann nicht an all diesen spielen liegen. Selbst mit der GT 520 aus dem alten pc (Wo alle spiele ohne ausnahme Super liefen) Bestehen die fehler.
Bin hier kurz vorm verzweifeln. Falls jemand vorschläge hat, wäre ich echt Dankbar


----------



## Malkolm (21. August 2015)

Hast du mal Bildschirm inkl. Kabel getauscht?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (21. August 2015)

Wollte ich auch grad schreiben. Wenn du den PC auschliessen kannst dann muss es ja am Monitor oder Kabel liegen.


----------



## werner16953 (21. August 2015)

Monitor sowie kabel Mehrfach getauscht. Kein erfolg.


----------



## werner16953 (21. August 2015)

Aber irgendeine Ursache muss es doch geben -.- es kann doch nicht sein dass 2 neue pc´s solche fehler bringen.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (21. August 2015)

ich sehe da keine Schattenprobleme, das ist by Design.


----------



## werner16953 (21. August 2015)

Ist es leider nicht. Hier nochmal was härteres: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyHbZxCMrto
Von den anderen spielen erspare ich  es mal videos zu machen. ist immer das selbe Prinzip. Entweder einfach Pixelig oder so wellenartig.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (21. August 2015)

wie gesagt ist "by Design",  völlig normal in solchen alten games.


----------



## Wladitsch (21. August 2015)

werner16953 schrieb:


> ...Hier nochmal was härteres: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyHbZxCMrto...



Ja ok, das würde mich auch gewaltig stören.
Inwiefern hast du mal diverse Grafikeinstellungen(AA, AF etc.) im Catalyst/den Spielemenüs versucht?
Ist das bei unterschiedlichen Auflösungen/Einstellungen immer gleich deutlich?

Gruß Wladitsch


----------



## werner16953 (21. August 2015)

Aber grade bei skyrim und bei rust Hat keiner solche probleme -.- nur ich!


----------



## Wladitsch (21. August 2015)

FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> wie gesagt ist "by Design",  völlig normal in solchen alten games.



Unsinn.

Ich selber besitze 3 der 4 aufgezählten Spiele des TE - Skyrim zock ich aktuell auch ab und an - und habe nichts derartiges festgestellt.

Gruß Wladitsch


----------



## werner16953 (21. August 2015)

AA/AF und an allem schon rumversucht. mit auflösung auch.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (21. August 2015)

kommt immer auf das verwende betriebssystem an und deren Grafik Treiber.
derartige Schatten Fehler, hab ich schon oft gesehen.


wie auch immer, https://www.microsoft.com/de-de/download/details.aspx?id=35 vielleicht hilft das.


----------



## werner16953 (21. August 2015)

Kommt die meldung dass alles schon Installiert ist.


----------



## Wladitsch (21. August 2015)

werner16953 schrieb:


> AA/AF und an allem schon rumversucht. mit auflösung auch.



Und immer das gleiche "Fehlerbild"? Also die gleiche, ich nenn`s mal "Kirmesfahrgeschäftbeleuchtung" die sich von links beginnend durch die Schatten/Kanten zieht?
Verschiedene Treiber versucht? Ruhig mal nen älteren.
Schon kurios!
Mal schaun ob noch irgendwer Lösungsansätze hat, wäre interessant zu erfahren was genau dich da ärgert.

Gruß Wladitsch


----------



## werner16953 (21. August 2015)

Na teilweise sind es diese Geschäftsleuchten  aber wie bei gothic 3 dass gerade linien einfach zackig sind ist auch oft.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (21. August 2015)

werner16953 schrieb:


> Kommt die meldung dass alles schon Installiert ist.



ne "eigentlich" nicht, man kann es immer und immer wieder installieren.


----------



## werner16953 (21. August 2015)

eine neue oder gleichwertige version ist bereits installiert steht da.


----------



## werner16953 (21. August 2015)

na prima. wieder geld zum fenster raus geschmissen -.- also gibt es da wahrscheinlich garkeine lösung für?


----------



## Mi-chan666 (21. August 2015)

Naja,  an irgendwas muss es aber doch liegen, ich habe die selbe Graka und bei mir sehen die Schatten bei Gothic III nicht so aus... oÔ


----------



## werner16953 (21. August 2015)

Ich verstehe das einfach nicht. Also muss ich ja praktisch 2 kaputte pc's gekauft haben die genau die selben Fehler aufweisen. Wie kann das denn sein? Bin kurz davor alles wieder einmal zurück zu schicken da es ja Aussichtslos ist dass der Fehler behoben wird. Und ich könnte Wetten der nächste pc wird wieder diese fehler machen. Es muss doch irgendwie einen Zusammenhang geben durch den man den Fehler bestimmen und beheben kann.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (22. August 2015)

So gut wie unmöglich, ich tippe auf Treiber Probleme. Hast du mal versucht ältere Treiber zu installieren ?


----------



## werner16953 (22. August 2015)

Ja. Auch schon versucht. Und wenns der treiber wäre würde es doch wenigstens mit der gt 520 gehen wenn ich die einbaue und deren treiber installiere.


----------



## Mi-chan666 (22. August 2015)

Hast du das bei allen spielen oder nur den erwähnten? Die Spiele mal komplett neu installiert hast du ja auch schon? Verschiedene Einstellungen im Treiber hast du ja auch ausprobiert... 

keine Ahnung. Aber ich schieb den Thread mal nochmal hoch, vielleicht liest es ja doch noch jemand, dem etwas einfällt.


----------

